# Semi Chain Vaping



## Braki (13/3/18)

I spent the last nearly two hours browsing Google to find the answer, but nothing comes close to what I need an answer to.

What I found now while vaping is that I take long hard pulls. So @Moerse Rooikat explained to me this weekend that I am not giving the wick enough time to re saturate. The other problem is when I sit infront of the laptop busy working I'm vaping quickly after each other. Now I'm getting that jiggy burned taste very quickly. I don't want to rewick every hour or two hours.

I've set the wattage to 25 and the ohm on the coil is sitting at 0.37. But at 25 I'm not getting the flavour I want. I actually barely taste anything. I don't like it when the vape is to hot. Medium to cool is fine. But I want flavor. Will it help with DIY to up the concentrate %'s?

Any advice please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Are you building your own coils @Braki ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (13/3/18)

Its a tricky one coz you like the flav at a higher temp, and Id say the only thing you could try is lower temps.

Other suggestion would be play around with different coils at different watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/3/18)

just wen u rewick just thin your wig out same more. on the obs and the kylin mine you can do this more as the tanks don't leak.
have a look at your wick open the tank up and give the wick a sleight pull if it comes out it is broken in the middle
you can also go thinner with your wick the part u stick into the coil.
each tank has its own sweet spot you need to find it
you can set your mod to soft hard and norm mode try stetting it to soft

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Are you building your own coils @Braki ?



The coil in the Ammit at the moment is what I bought. Alien Clapton 32GA A1 wrapped 0.3"*0.8 Flat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Are you building your own coils @Braki ?


I am. But got some from @Moerse Rooikat and then the one's I bought that I use. I havent tried the ones I did as I'm waiting on my ceramic tweezers.


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Braki said:


> The coil in the Ammit at the moment is what I bought. Alien Clapton 32GA A1 wrapped 0.3"*0.8 Flat


I would think then it all boils down to wicking.

You shouldn't need to up your flavour concentrate or drop your wattage so low. I have no experience with the Ammit so can't advise, I think @zadiac or @Alex know how to wick an Ammit IIRC?

Alternatively do a search on Youtube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/3/18)

im sorry to ask in your thread @Braki but according to what @Moerse Rooikat said...does it mean that less wick or thinner wick allows more flavour and lesser clouds and vice versa?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/3/18)

Ruwaid said:


> im sorry to ask in your thread @Braki but according to what @Moerse Rooikat said...does it mean that less wick or thinner wick allows more flavour and lesser clouds and vice versa?


no it only gives the wick time to suck juice up so it can perform at its best giving you more flavor and cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> no it only gives the wick time to suck juice up so it can perform at its best giving you more flavor and cloud


I see  thank you bud!


----------



## craigb (13/3/18)

You could also try experimenting with different PG/VG ratios. PG is thinner and should wick a bit quicker. 

Out of the box response:
Although it may not be an option try getting into dripping when you are vaping at the desk. Since I've started vaping indoors, I've really started enjoying dripping and working. It only takes 5 seconds to drip, take a couple of hits, and yours eyes barely leave the screen.

A good sized RDTA could give you tremendous balance the convenience of RTA and the wicking of RDA.

Obviously this latter response is not everyone's preference but do give it some thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I would think then it all boils down to wicking.
> 
> You shouldn't need to up your flavour concentrate or drop your wattage so low. I have no experience with the Ammit so can't advise, I think @zadiac or @Alex know how to wick an Ammit IIRC?
> 
> Alternatively do a search on Youtube.


I just received the Kylin Mini. So going to put in a coil and wick her and see what happens. At least I dont have to walk around with a tissue the whole time.



craigb said:


> You could also try experimenting with different PG/VG ratios. PG is thinner and should wick a bit quicker.
> 
> Out of the box response:
> Although it may not be an option try getting into dripping when you are vaping at the desk. Since I've started vaping indoors, I've really started enjoying dripping and working. It only takes 5 seconds to drip, take a couple of hits, and yours eyes barely leave the screen.
> ...


With my next back I'm going to make one juice 50/50 and see what it does. Maybe thats the trick for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/18)

Hi @Braki, if you can post a good close up pic of your coil/wick for the Ammit I might be able to give you some pointers. I have the Ammit 22 and the 25. And they are both excellent for flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Alex said:


> Hi @Braki, if you can post a good close up pic of your coil/wick for the Ammit I might be able to give you some pointers. I have the Ammit 22 and the 25. And they are both excellent for flavour.


Im going to rewick the ammit just now. Will post pics then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP (13/3/18)

I also have a amit 25 and the kylin mini. the ammit with fused clapton I can usually vsoe on around 30w and the kylin on 35. 

But I get a good warm vape from the ammit and the kylin on those wattages. ohms around 0.4


----------



## Huffapuff (13/3/18)

Squonking will solve all your problems

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I also have a amit 25 and the kylin mini. the ammit with fused clapton I can usually vsoe on around 30w and the kylin on 35.
> 
> But I get a good warm vape from the ammit and the kylin on those wattages. ohms around 0.4


Kylin Mini is at 0.3ohms and vaping at 30watts. So far so good.


----------



## RynoP (13/3/18)




----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

RynoP said:


> View attachment 125654


Ok I jacked it up to 36w now. It seems much better. Going to try it on the Ammit. Just need to rewick it. I'm enjoying the mini so much I just cant get myself to take it off the Pico.


----------



## RynoP (13/3/18)

I love both. I get a better flavour on fruity with the ammit for some reason and deserts is better in the kylin for me. Dont know maybe its just me and my imagination


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Rewicked the Ammit. Sorry if the photos is bad. My phone doesn't want to work with me. The coil is about a week old. And still looks fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/3/18)

Get a dvarw from the group buy... build a .8 ohm coil with Vandy vape superfine n80’s at 30 watts and you will have flavour aaaaalllllllll day long

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Jengz said:


> Get a dvarw from the group buy... build a .8 ohm coil with Vandy vape superfine n80’s at 30 watts and you will have flavour aaaaalllllllll day long


Ai @Jengz wish I could. But money is now at its lowest. Need to get to my birthday so that I can have donations towards gear or DIY stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Braki said:


> I spent the last nearly two hours browsing Google to find the answer, but nothing comes close to what I need an answer to.
> 
> What I found now while vaping is that I take long hard pulls. So @Moerse Rooikat explained to me this weekend that I am not giving the wick enough time to re saturate. The other problem is when I sit infront of the laptop busy working I'm vaping quickly after each other. Now I'm getting that jiggy burned taste very quickly. I don't want to rewick every hour or two hours.
> 
> ...


If your mod can do power curves I’d suggest using that feature. Say for example you like to vape long and hard on 100 Watts: Set the first second of the curve to 100, the second to about 60-80 Watts, the third to 100 etc. That way it kind of pulses the coil giving you a warmer vape than straight 25, but also not burning through your remaining ejuice on the coil and wick hence you could chain vape for a little longer without having to let the coil saturate often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/18)

@Braki

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (13/3/18)

If I may, given your style of vaping you need cotton that can keep up
Get the new Cotton Bacon Prime it outperforms Anything I have tried. Wicks super quick and holds lots of juice. As U can see it wicks 33% faster 
Trust me on this 
Vape King selling for R100












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Zia said:


> If your mod can do power curves I’d suggest using that feature. Say for example you like to vape long and hard on 100 Watts: Set the first second of the curve to 100, the second to about 60-80 Watts, the third to 100 etc. That way it kind of pulses the coil giving you a warmer vape than straight 25, but also not burning through your remaining ejuice on the coil and wick hence you could chain vape for a little longer without having to let the coil saturate often.


Dont think the Pico 25 can do that. But I just fount a thread on another forum talking about custom firmware. Now I want to see if I load this will I be able to put the stock firmware back. With the custom firmware you can control more functions. Not sure how safe this is. Have any of you guys done this before?


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> If I may, given your style of vaping you need cotton that can keep up
> Get the new Cotton Bacon Prime it outperforms Anything I have tried. Wicks super quick and holds lots of juice. As U can see it wicks 33% faster
> Trust me on this
> Vape King selling for R100
> ...


Awesome. Will get some. Currently using Streaky Cotton from Prime Wick.


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Ok so I installed the custom firmware and have this nifty device monitor. Also set it to boost when starting the vape and cooldown in the process. This seems to work. Here is a screenshot of the monitor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/3/18)

Braki said:


> Ok so I installed the custom firmware and have this nifty device monitor. Also set it to boost when starting the vape and cooldown in the process. This seems to work. Here is a screenshot of the monitor.


die caption doen dit op sie mod self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (14/3/18)

Braki said:


> Awesome. Will get some. Currently using Streaky Cotton from Prime Wick.


I think this will solve all your problems. I vape exactly the same in that I take long pulls. I almost got rid of my first Zeus because after every 2nd pull I would get a dry hit. After swapping from Streaky Cotton back to Cotton Bacon (V2 and then Prime) I went and bought another Zeus because I enjoyed it so much. Turns out the streaky just wasn't up to the task of 3-4 long hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Anvil said:


> I think this will solve all your problems. I vape exactly the same in that I take long pulls. I almost got rid of my first Zeus because after every 2nd pull I would get a dry hit. After swapping from Streaky Cotton back to Cotton Bacon (V2 and then Prime) I went and bought another Zeus because I enjoyed it so much. Turns out the streaky just wasn't up to the task of 3-4 long hits.


Totally agree with @Anvil and @Blends Of Distinction on this one.

Streaky Cotton was not easy to work with. It gave me a funny taste and I had quite a few problems wicking it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Totally agree with @Anvil and @Blends Of Distinction on this one.
> 
> Streaky Cotton was not easy to work with. _*It gave me a funny taste*_ and I had quite a few problems wicking it.


I'm so glad that wasn't just me...


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Thanks guys. I will get the other cotton with my next order. The mini is working lekker with the streaky. I can vape 3-4 times after each other. But the Ammit doesn't like it. 

Appreciate all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks guys. I will get the other cotton with my next order. The mini is working lekker with the streaky. I can vape 3-4 times after each other. But the Ammit doesn't like it.
> 
> Appreciate all the help


Now you're driving to Tzaneen for coils and cotton! Totally worth it now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Now you're driving to Tzaneen for coils and cotton! Totally worth it now!


Hopefully my birthday money can add a mod as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zia (20/3/18)

Braki said:


> Dont think the Pico 25 can do that. But I just fount a thread on another forum talking about custom firmware. Now I want to see if I load this will I be able to put the stock firmware back. With the custom firmware you can control more functions. Not sure how safe this is. Have any of you guys done this before?


I personally haven’t so I can’t comment on how safe it would be. Sorry bud .


----------

